# I am impressed with my girl!



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

:angel2:I rarely get the opportunity to walk my dogs off lead. They have only had minimum training but overall are well behaved. Today we left our holiday home to walk in the huge empty lot next door. This area is about 20 acres and I let the dogs run free. Bridget runs ahead while Poppy stays with me. If I change direction I call Bridget and she comes running. Today a motor cyclist came along so I called Bridget to me in case she was scared. Instead she chased the bike as fast as she could. I was not impressed with that as I could not chase her and she didn't come back until the bike was out of site. 
This incident prompted me to take some steps to train her better. Once she came back to me, I told her to sit. She sat. I said walk and I slowly moved off with my hand down at my side she started walking. Every time I saw her body tense ready to run ahead, I said "no, walk" and she slowed down and continued walking beside me. I did this all the way home and she was marvellous. I had no treats to give her. Just lots or praise. This was the first time Bridget has deliberately contained her exuberance and followed my commands. Tomorrow, we will go and do more training. When DH gets back from Europe, he will be impressed. I would like to learn to use hand signs with Bridget too, because I find it hard to yell or call her. I want her to learn to always be looking for my commands. I think she will learn fast.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Today I took Bridget and Poppy for a long walk along our beach front. Lots of people out and about for the holiday. Lots of people walking their dogs. In this area we are allowed dogs off lead if they are under control. I knew 
Poppy would fit this criteria as she will walk glued to my leg. Bridget is another story. So today we walked until they were tired. Then I let them off lead to have a chase of each other. By then they were really tired. Then I started to walk back to the car with them both off lead. Every time Bridget looked like she wanted to go ahead I would say "walk" and put my hand flat by my side like an upside down stop sign. She would stay by my side. We did this for maybe 500yards with lots of people and distractions. It was hard work and I virtually ignored Poppy but Bridget did it! I didn't have any treats so when we got to the car she got so much cuddles and praise.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good for you!! And good for Bridget! I really like using hand signals. You can be more consistent with them than your tone of voice or even word choice at times, and they can been seen at a distance. Chagall responds more readily to hand signals than voice cues, though he'll listen to both, well, most of the time.  I pretend I have a "remote control" poodle, making him sit/down/stand and spin using hand signals at a distance when he's way across the field from me. It's like watching a choreographed show! Bridget is clearly a fast and eager learner, and you're a good trainer. Wish you continued success, distractions and all!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

That's fantastic! Sometimes it's so hard to get their attention in fun situations. My fav trick (people think its great) is I slightly lean over to catch Murphy's eye and make a sshhhhh sound with 2 fingers over my mouth. He lies down, one front leg tucked and back hip rolled so he looks totally comfortable. Then he waits for his treat. I try to do this when we meet super little ones on our walk. He's a wee bit excited and loves to kiss anyone. Lol. 

Tonight a lady says "wow! He's so well behaved!" Lol, then he got home and got his paws on anything he could that he shouldn't! Oh well, we will keep working on it! :whoo:


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Lea said:


> He lies down, one front leg tucked and back hip rolled so he looks totally comfortable. Then he waits for his treat. I try to do this when we meet super little ones on our walk. He's a wee bit excited and loves to kiss anyone. Lol.


That is so cute. Bridget is a quick learner. I am sure she doesn't want to be naughty all the time. She is just so mischievous. I have to admit I have not been a consistent trainer and Poppy came ready trained. I have stopped them both barking at the gate with a shepherds whistle. If they start to bark, I whistle them and they run inside. That was easy to teach. Means I don't have to call them.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

